# Dragonfly cover at Strangedog website. -- SOLD OUT



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

http://strangedog.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1

there is one cover available at Strangedog right now.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

He has 2 there  the twisted lizard is also available.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Dangit!  If I hadnt bought the Dark and Stormy Night cover last weekend... 

I really like the Lizards and the Dragonfly cover is pretty too!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was so excited to see that he had some on there.  That was the first time for me to see that he had some available.  I almost forgot mine is going to be a Kindle 2, and I almost clicked one.  I hope to find a canvas one with the deerskin when he starts making them for the Kindle 2.  He seems to do a great job on them, they look really nice.


----------



## Liz B (Jan 9, 2009)

He has 1 Lizards one left. I asked him to make sure he makes in for the K2 so I can grab one!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Damn...the Dark and Stormy night would go perfect with my Apocalypse Blue skin. I stopped checking Strangedog once I ordered my K2. Still not sure if I'll keep K1 or sell it.


Ooh, that would be a perfect combination!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Damn...the Dark and Stormy night would go perfect with my Apocalypse Blue skin. I stopped checking Strangedog once I ordered my K2. Still not sure if I'll keep K1 or sell it.


If wasnt going to be passing my K1 down to my sister if I upgrade to the K2, I'd probably put the Dark and Stormy cover on eBay or somewhere to sell. But the deal I made with my dad for if I upgrade to K2 (my dad would be getting me the K2 for my b-day) was that I give my K1 to my sister. (she lives in another state, and would probably have to go without feeding the kids for a month or so if she bought her own Kindle)

I cant wait to see my dad's Kindle 2. I probably wont upgrade till this summer, but he said I might be able to borrow his to use the text-to-speech capabilities when I go to the dentist.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Trekker said:


> I don't suppose you would be interested in trading your Strangedog Dark and Stormy Night cover for a Strangedog Cat cover, would you? I can send pics if you like. I bought it here from a member who never used it and so far I haven't used it. Still has the original velcro unused.
> 
> Just a thought...


Sorry  I dont like cats. I'm more of a dog person.

I'd love to make a custom fabric with pictures of my now deceased dog, and send that to Strangedog to make me a cover. Too bad I dont know how to make a custom fabric. :/


----------

